# Freedom ship-true city at sea



## Shipace5

Envision an ideal place to live or run a business, a friendly, safe and secure community with large areas of open space and extensive entertainment and recreational facilities. Finally, picture this community continually moving around the world. You are beginning to understand the Freedom Ship concept of a massive ocean-going vessel. With a design length of 4,500 feet, a width of 750 feet, and a height of 350 feet, Freedom Ship would be more than 4 times longer than the Queen Mary. The design concepts include a mobile modern city featuring luxurious living, an extensive duty-free international shopping mall, and a full 1.7 million square foot floor set aside for various companies to showcase their products.

Freedom Ship would not be a cruise ship, it is proposed to be a unique place to live, work, retire, vacation, or visit. The proposed voyage would continuously circle the globe, covering most of the world's coastal regions. Its large fleet of commuter aircraft and hydrofoils would ferry residents and visitors to and from shore. The airport on the ship's top deck would serve private and small commercial aircraft (up to about 40 passengers each). The proposed vessel's superstructure, rising twenty-five stories above its broad main deck, would house residential space, a library, schools, and a first-class hospital in addition to retail and wholesale shops, banks, hotels, restaurants, entertainment facilities, casinos, offices, warehouses, and light manufacturing and assembly enterprises. Finally, this concept would include a wide array of recreational and athletic facilities, worthy of a world-class resort, making Freedom Ship a veritable "Community on the Sea." 

You believe the ship get in build and sail?


----------



## Shipace5

Some pictures about the mega ship:
http://m.blog.hu/pa/pavadzsihad/image/Freedom-Ship.jpg
http://cache.io9.com/assets/resources/2008/03/bow_high.jpg
http://www.ired.com/pix/news/mkt/freedom ship.jpg
http://www.escapeartist.com/efam17/thumbs_31_00.JPG
(Gleam)


----------



## TIM HUDSON

Who/what on earth is it for ? (The land doesn't move around or become inaccessible in poor weather, presumably one reason why it has been used for all the purposes you list). Sounds a dreadful idea. Crazy.


----------



## Alistair Macnab

*Community at Sea.....*

Who would manage this ship? Would it be run by a martinet or a marshmallow?
Like all self-governing utopias, it would gradually descent into a socialist community which would not work until it was taken over by a fascist regime. Then we would be back to square one and it would be no different from living on land! Thank you very much, I'll take my chances right here where we know we can change the mamagement from time to time!


----------



## Donald McGhee

I am of the opinion that we should not stretch the limitations of ship size any more than they already have been! The behemoths already afloat are an aberration in themselves.

This is not a city afloat, it's a nightmare disaster waiting to happen! Once again the visions of a floating utopia overlook the very real practicalities of size, strength, governance, maintenance and above all cots, but to name a few.

What if it were to get wrecked, or have a massive fire or engine failure, collision with another ship, perhaps a ULCC manned by incompetents (They are amongst us)? Think of the eco disaster that would cause.

Not on me mate.(Cloud)


----------



## Billieboy

TIM HUDSON said:


> Who/what on earth is it for ? (The land doesn't move around or become inaccessible in poor weather, presumably one reason why it has been used for all the purposes you list). Sounds a dreadful idea. Crazy.


Ever heard of a ship charging it's passengers income tax?

Surely everyone can see the advantages! this could be a mobile EXPO visiting all sorts of places, with visitors flying in and out to vairious airports. The business opportunities are obvious. The only question is, who will be prepared to underwrite a piece of floating equipment of this size, if it can float after it has been classed!


----------



## billyboy

Phew...After looking at the pictures I think I need to go lie down for a bit. Who thought this one up
Think I will stick it out in this third world country


----------



## john strange

There is a much smaller version of this ship, it is named 'The World' Not particularly pleasing to the eye but there are thosr who spend their lives on it. The regular voyagers decide where the ship will go. Often see it down here in Melbourne. But somehow I think this new concept is a disaster in the making.


----------



## John Briggs

Don't be downhearted by the comments on here Shipspace5, you are a young man with imagination and a love of ships. As you gain more experience you will understand many of the practical limitations to a project of this scope.
Just listen and learn and never let your enthusiasm be dented. Keep planning and dreaming!


----------



## Pat Kennedy

john strange said:


> There is a much smaller version of this ship, it is named 'The World' Not particularly pleasing to the eye but there are thosr who spend their lives on it. The regular voyagers decide where the ship will go. Often see it down here in Melbourne. But somehow I think this new concept is a disaster in the making.


The World, which is about 43000 GT and carries only 200 passengers/residents is due in Liverpool from 16th to 19th of August.
Pat


----------



## TIM HUDSON

Billieboy said:


> Ever heard of a ship charging it's passengers income tax?
> 
> Surely everyone can see the advantages! this could be a mobile EXPO visiting all sorts of places, with visitors flying in and out to vairious airports. The business opportunities are obvious. The only question is, who will be prepared to underwrite a piece of floating equipment of this size, if it can float after it has been classed!


Am afraid Billieboy that as a thick seafarer, probably dulled by my 40 years at sea, I still cannot see the advantages. Are you suggesting that life on this floating city is cost free and definitely less than income tax ! How are the worlds business' advantaged by it ?. Still got to fly to it as for shore based expo. Port and Harbour Dues, fuel charges, insurances, crewing etc etc ...BARMY


----------



## Shipace5

Alistair Macnab said:


> Who would manage this ship? Would it be run by a martinet or a marshmallow?
> Like all self-governing utopias, it would gradually descent into a socialist community which would not work until it was taken over by a fascist regime. Then we would be back to square one and it would be no different from living on land! Thank you very much, I'll take my chances right here where we know we can change the mamagement from time to time!


This designe are from Florida. The manager: Freedom ship International.
Marshmallow(LOL)-(my tictionary civen a weird meaning to the word(Jester)) What meaning the word? please expound it.
Sorry, I not understand of your question
This ship are a utopia. The ship designe is on papier but it not in build. In future can know, it are feasible or not.


----------



## Shipace5

Common Misperceptions

Because Freedom Ship is novel and complex, public misperceptions about it can arise. We feel it would be helpful to the general public and potential investors to know what the most common ones are. The following are answers to our most frequently received questions.

1. Misperception: The primary focus of the project is to build a big ship.

Facts: The primary focus of the project is to create a community that offers unique life-style opportunities. Freedom Ship would be the world's first mobile community. It would provide an international, cosmopolitan, full-spectrum, residential, commercial, and resort city that circles the globe once every three years. It would offer a wide array of novel opportunities for business ownership, travel, and daily living. The ship is as large as it is, simply because that is the minimum size required to make the community economically self-sustaining and a desirable and attractive place to live.

2. Misperception: The project is an attempt to create a new country.

Facts: As is the case for every sea vessel, Freedom Ship will be subject to international maritime law and the laws of the country whose flag it flies. It will operate under the same rules and regulations as a cruise ship. The Freedom Ship community will adhere strictly to established international legal principles. There is no intent to establish a new world-view or legal system in any manner or degree.

3. Misperception: The ship is a tax dodge.

Facts: The Freedom Ship community has not been conceived as a tax haven. While the community itself will levy no taxes, citizens of countries such as the USA would not realize any income tax savings by residing in or running businesses in the community, at least at the federal level, since American citizens are taxed on their worldwide income. USA citizens living abroad are given tax deductions, but not if they reside on a ship. Citizens of certain other countries may realize tax savings by residing in or running businesses in the Freedom Ship community, as they would by residing in or running businesses in any country outside their own. Nonetheless, that is not one of the reasons the project was conceived.

4. Misperception: Freedom Ship should be built in a shipyard.

Facts: The only commonality Freedom Ship has with a conventional ship is that it is a sea-going vessel. Designing and building Freedom Ship is not a typical marine engineering project. A conventional hull the dimensions of Freedom Ship would simply break apart. Even if this were not the case, a conventional hull would cost many times as much and would be significantly less safe and stable. Because of its size, Freedom Ship cannot be built in any existing shipyard. Nor would a shipyard have anything to offer. Freedom Ship is basically a flat-bottomed barge with a conventional high-rise built on top.

5. Misperception: The aircraft flight deck can accept 747 aircraft.

Facts: The largest aircraft this flight deck can accept are turboprop aircraft in the 38 to 40-passenger range. We have spent a lot of work investigating the safety and noise factors associated with this facet of the ship and we believe this can be done in a safe and quiet manner. The reason we incorporated this facility into the design of Freedom Ship is because helicopters are expensive to purchase and operate, they are limited to only a short operational range, they carry only a few passengers, and their overall safety factor is less than that of fixed wing aircraft. Fixed wing aircraft are economically and strategically more practical for our requirements. If we later determine there is some safety or noise factor we cannot overcome, then we will change the plans to eliminate the landing strips and replace them with helicopter pads and a large recreation facility for the residents.


----------



## Shipace5

John Briggs said:


> Don't be downhearted by the comments on here Shipspace5, you are a young man with imagination and a love of ships. As you gain more experience you will understand many of the practical limitations to a project of this scope.
> Just listen and learn and never let your enthusiasm be dented. Keep planning and dreaming!


I don't be downhearted, This ship is utopia. 
Thank you for kind words
This ship not my made projekt. I don't know, who made this(not find info about author)This plan is from Florida.
I make designes about cruise ships but my ship not come so big nad it not so utopic.
My first ship was 2 km long(LOL) and look such as ufo.


----------



## Donald McGhee

John Briggs said:


> Don't be downhearted by the comments on here Shipspace5, you are a young man with imagination and a love of ships. As you gain more experience you will understand many of the practical limitations to a project of this scope.
> Just listen and learn and never let your enthusiasm be dented. Keep planning and dreaming!


Well said John; any comments are ours alone and not meant to dishearten anyone or puncture a dream.
We all have different opinions and your comments are very relevant and timely.(Thumb)


----------



## Donald McGhee

Shipace5 said:


> I don't be downhearted, This ship is utopia.
> Thank you for kind words
> This ship not my made projekt. I don't know, who made this(not find info about author)This plan is from Florida.
> I make designes about cruise ships but my ship not come so big nad it not so utopic.
> My first ship was 2 km long(LOL) and look such as ufo.


Good for you. Keep up your interest and your designs, who knows, we may have a famous design for a revolutionary vessel from a SN member one day?(Applause)


----------



## John Dryden

Sounds a bit post apocalypse to me, so better have a drilling rig and oil refinery on board to be on the safe side.


----------



## Peter B

I like this part:


> The only commonality Freedom Ship has with a conventional ship is that it is a sea-going vessel. Designing and building Freedom Ship is not a typical marine engineering project. A conventional hull the dimensions of Freedom Ship would simply break apart. Even if this were not the case, a conventional hull would cost many times as much and would be significantly less safe and stable. Because of its size, Freedom Ship cannot be built in any existing shipyard. Nor would a shipyard have anything to offer. Freedom Ship is basically a flat-bottomed barge with a conventional high-rise built on top.


I strongly doubt that the people behind this idea have any practical experience or knowledge regarding vessels in the open ocean (except perhaps the odd holiday cruise off the Bahamas in calm weather). And to say that "nor would a shipyard have anything to offer" is, to my mind, a testament to a foolish ignorance. Agreed, no shipyard has ever built anything like it, but I'm sure any shipyard would have a few things to say about the design and building process, worth listening to!


----------



## Shipace5

Donald McGhee said:


> Good for you. Keep up your interest and your designs, who knows, we may have a famous design for a revolutionary vessel from a SN member one day?(Applause)


I keep own interest, I make a lot about ships. I am happy to have a big interest 
I don't know if here come a member who have a famous designe about ships.
I know a young boy who make designe about one cruise ship. Her ship was so usual.

my designed ships get famous ever


The freedom ship is utopia, nobody not know, when can make true it.
I personally believe in the ship, ever come right time for it. In next century or in this century

My first ship was such as ufo and I not sure if have bossible make true it in future. It was more utopia then the Freedom ship. One drowing about the ship are in my collection now(some drownings was losted or had thow away)
it was 2km long and has 22 decks, big and wide, look such as ufo. the ship had a extra system. Pridge lie in bow...
This projekt have a plake in future??

Young estonian,
AP


----------

